# Bot Notification Thread



## Tennis=Life (Feb 3, 2007)

If you see a bot, post here so a mod/admin can deal with it, and post the link to the thread please.

*pin this please*


----------



## Tyler (Feb 3, 2007)

Gohan are you happy now?   
:huh:			

Not to be rude or anything.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 3, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Gohan are you happy now?


 Odd, it's fine.  If no one uses it, it's fine too.  It's worth a try doing this.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 3, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No I wasn't trying to be rude or anything. I was just asking a simple question. I understand why your starting this.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 3, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, Darth was right.  I should've made this in the first place and not ask.  Anyways, no more off topic discussion only bot notifications should be posted in here.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 3, 2007)

OK, let's gte this on topic guys.  Please only post if you see a bot.


----------



## Zelandonia (Feb 4, 2007)

Here ya go

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry12349217


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 4, 2007)

ty... i have a good idea.. .1st person to report a bot gets 50 forum bells... ill go and add yours right now.


----------



## Zelandonia (Feb 4, 2007)

Cool, Thanks.


----------



## Justin (Feb 4, 2007)

That's good for me, bots post at night often and thats when I'm on. =D


----------



## ac1983fan (Feb 4, 2007)

here's one
Spam spam spam spam spam spam....


----------



## Grawr (Feb 4, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=15176

Another.

EDIT: Nvm...this is the same one Acfan reported. Sorry. >_<


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 4, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ty... i have a good idea.. .1st person to report a bot gets 50 forum bells... ill go and add yours right now.


Is that necessary?

Also...can someone take care of the bot that was reported above?


----------



## Grawr (Feb 4, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Also...can someone take care of the bot that was reported above?


Seconded....

If no Admin's or Mod's keep checkin' up on this thread...there's no point to it, really...might as well PM them again. >_<


----------



## Tyler (Feb 4, 2007)

Aloha.     

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...5189&st=0&#last


----------



## Justin (Feb 5, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=15199


----------



## Grawr (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm 99% sure this is a bot too...


----------



## Gabby (Feb 5, 2007)

Heres one


----------



## Zelandonia (Feb 9, 2007)

ONOS!

Danger Will Robinson, Danger!!!

Can I keep the quote?


----------



## Gabby (Feb 9, 2007)

Bot


----------



## Zelandonia (Feb 9, 2007)

Botzor


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Bot


 Thank you ever so graciously, ma'am.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 9, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Feb 10, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=15298

There's one.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 10, 2007)

http://z3.invisionfree.com/The_Bell_Tree/i...&#entry12404349


----------



## Gabby (Feb 10, 2007)

BOTTED


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 10, 2007)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> BOTTED


 K, I took care of that one.


----------



## <:) (Feb 12, 2007)

whats a bot   
:huh:


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2007)

The most annoying thing on earth.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 12, 2007)

<:) said:
			
		

> whats a bot   
:huh:


 It's an automated member that only makes one post by advertises. So it's like a robot.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 14, 2007)

Bot


----------



## Copper (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is one


----------



## Justin (Feb 16, 2007)

Copper said:
			
		

> Here is one


 *boom*

Hes all gone.


----------



## Copper (Feb 18, 2007)

Bot


----------



## Tyler (Feb 18, 2007)

Guys I think this can be closed. Bul found a way to keep bots out of TBT for good.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 18, 2007)

Well you never know


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 28, 2007)

Odd, just in case .


----------



## Grawr (Mar 2, 2007)

Theres a bot in the General AC section (or another section right around there)!

Here it is...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 2, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Theres a bot in the General AC section (or another section right around there)!
> 
> Here it is...


 ty


----------



## Tyler (Mar 4, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry12573058

We may need uber bot powers in more than one board. D:


----------



## Grawr (Mar 4, 2007)

Incase this hasnt already been reported...


----------



## Gabby (Mar 15, 2007)

cause there got bot fever,thev got bot fever


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 15, 2007)

Members with 0 posts can no longer post in the TBT Live Chat board.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 15, 2007)

Gah, these bots think they're so frickin' smart.  They won't outsmart me now, though . . .

I feel that we haven't seen the last of them, though.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gah, these bots think they're so frickin' smart.  They won't outsmart me now, though . . .
> 
> I feel that we haven't seen the last of them, though.


 Doesnt Email Validation pretty much decimate the bots?


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 15, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nope..

That was tried a long time ago


----------



## Grawr (Mar 15, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Apr 7, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=16305

Can't get it.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 7, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=16305
> 
> Can't get it.


 thanks


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 21, 2007)

The new member onlineforextrading  is posting in off topic that's what it says in online list.  So when he does you'll know it's a bot probably.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 21, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> The new member onlineforextrading  is posting in off topic that's what it says in online list.  So when he does you'll know it's a bot probably.


 Do you remember anything. D:

Bul made it so you had to have one post to post in the Off-Topic.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 21, 2007)

I never knew that......


----------



## Justin (Apr 24, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=16591


----------



## Justin (Jun 10, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=17123


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 10, 2007)

You beat me too it.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 15, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...topic=17180&hl=


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 16, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...topic=17192&hl=


----------



## Tyler (Jun 20, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13338083


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 2, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...topic=17442&hl=


----------



## Grawr (Aug 8, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...view=getnewpost


----------



## Justin (Aug 21, 2007)

And now they target yet another board...

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...topic=18342&hl=


----------



## Grawr (Aug 31, 2007)

I think this is a bot thread...I didn't click their link they put in the post...


----------



## Grawr (Sep 22, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...view=getnewpost


----------



## Tyler (Sep 25, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13858049


----------



## Jiya (Sep 25, 2007)

Isn't there an HTML code or something which makes it so that bots don't log on or post?


----------



## Gabby (Oct 6, 2007)

I think this is a bot


I was afraid to click the links


----------



## Tyler (Oct 27, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=19187


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 27, 2007)

DELETED!

ah bots, when will they learn that this gets like no one to click their stuff...


----------



## Gabby (Oct 30, 2007)

Its a bot


----------



## Gabby (Nov 4, 2007)

Dang bots


----------



## JJH (Nov 8, 2007)

Dang bots. At least this one's spreading a good message.


----------



## Mino (Nov 10, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=19346


----------



## Tyler (Nov 11, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13874384


----------



## Mino (Nov 15, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=19416

Want some Viara?  Or maybe some Iagra.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 16, 2007)

get them


----------



## JJH (Nov 17, 2007)

You all owe me big time for goin' in there to get the link. :barf:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 17, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> You all owe me big time for goin' in there to get the ] :barf:



 right click -> copy url


----------



## JJH (Nov 17, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Now you tell me this.  <_<


----------



## Gabby (Nov 19, 2007)

I belive its a bot.


----------



## Micah (Nov 29, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=19588

Destroy them


----------



## Tyler (Nov 29, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13881241


----------



## Mino (Nov 30, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=19595


----------



## JJH (Dec 2, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13882488

Hehe sorry I couldn't resist. When bots ask questions I find it funny.

Edit: **** bots never post twice...


----------



## Micah (Dec 9, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13885251


----------



## ƒish (Dec 9, 2007)

Koehler said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13885251


 NO! Keep that one, it's funny!


----------



## Micah (Dec 11, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13885692

Meridia strikes again


----------



## Micah (Dec 12, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13885978

DO NOT CLICK THE LINK


----------



## TwilightKing (Dec 18, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13887693

There you go.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 29, 2007)

its.....a....bot....


----------



## Tyler (Dec 29, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...view=getnewpost


----------



## Tyler (Jan 5, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...0029&st=0&#last


----------



## Tyler (Jan 13, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13894334


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 17, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=20180

HIDE THE CHILDREN!


----------



## Micah (Jan 17, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=20180
> 
> HIDE THE CHILDREN!


 Bots make me mad.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 28, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13898010


----------



## SL92 (Jan 28, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13898010


<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Yup</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 31, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13899038


----------



## Grawr (Feb 2, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...view=getnewpost


----------



## Jman (Feb 5, 2008)

This one looks like a bot.

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...0377&st=0&#last


----------



## Jman (Feb 15, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=20530

Hide the children again


----------



## Micah (Feb 16, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13903337


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 16, 2008)

Here's one:

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13903337


----------



## SL92 (Feb 16, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showuser=4790

 
-_-			 Just a guess, here, but yeah.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 16, 2008)

Profile

Probably a bot.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 16, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showuser=4791


----------



## SL92 (Feb 18, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showuser=4821

Wild guess here >.>


----------



## Tyler (Feb 18, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...view=getnewpost


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 23, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showuser=4933


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 23, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showuser=4935


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 23, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showuser=4903


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 23, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showuser=4937


----------



## Tyler (Feb 23, 2008)

Snoop could you please Link to a thread they post to.

If they don't, don't worry about it.


----------



## Micah (Feb 26, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13906508


----------



## Micah (Mar 6, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13909322


----------



## Micah (Mar 6, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13909469


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 6, 2008)

got it

thanks for the heads up


----------



## Justin (Mar 15, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...view=getnewpost

UNLESS YOUR STAFF DELETING IT, DONT VIEW IT. :\


----------



## JJH (Mar 16, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...topic=20848&hl=

This one appears to be a salesman of some kind... 

Or is he?


----------



## Micah (Mar 17, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13911988  >_<


----------



## Micah (Mar 17, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13912007

They've struck twice!!!!


----------



## Micah (Mar 17, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13912032

This is the third time today.


----------



## Twigg (Mar 19, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13912359


----------



## Micah (Mar 19, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13912390


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 19, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13912399

This one doesn't even try to bled in.
Hot damn.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 24, 2008)

http://z3.invisionfree.com/The_Bell_Tree/i...&#entry13913521

NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Micah (Mar 25, 2008)

http://z3.invisionfree.com/The_Bell_Tree/i...&#entry13913912

Best bot so far.


----------



## Micah (Mar 26, 2008)

http://z3.invisionfree.com/The_Bell_Tree/i...view=getnewpost


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 26, 2008)

http://z3.invisionfree.com/The_Bell_Tree/i...p?showuser=5714


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 28, 2008)

I have one to report, unless someone else has already reported it, and this is one of those that needs to be gotten rid of quick.

http://z3.invisionfree.com/The_Bell_Tree/i...view=getnewpost


----------



## Micah (Apr 2, 2008)

http://z3.invisionfree.com/The_Bell_Tree/i...&#entry13916271


----------



## Micah (Apr 5, 2008)

http://z3.invisionfree.com/The_Bell_Tree/i...view=getnewpost


----------



## Tyler (Apr 13, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...post&p=13920839

Sad when a staff member reports bots... T_T


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 13, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...post&p=13920839
> 
> Sad when a staff member reports bots... T_T


 I don't see anything...


----------



## Micah (Apr 13, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...0508&st=0&#last


----------



## Mino (Apr 13, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...0508&st=0&#last


 

That's a big one.

It's on the second page of the thread that he linked to, if anyone got confused.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 13, 2008)

Mino said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 13, 2008)

there's one here too.

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13920880

ugh.


----------



## Micah (Apr 13, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13920880


Ban this one. It's the second time it's struck tonight!

Gremp already reported it...BAN THAT BOT!!!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 13, 2008)

Bot deleted, post deleted.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah, i deleted the one post ocm linked to bul.


----------



## Micah (Apr 19, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13922061


----------



## Micah (Apr 28, 2008)

Want a good cookie recipe?

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13924201


----------



## Gabby (Apr 28, 2008)

OMG...I LIKE TO TRAVEL TOO!!!


----------



## Gabby (May 6, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13925519


----------



## Gabby (May 6, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showforum=25


----------



## Mino (May 6, 2008)

He means this:

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=21314


----------



## JJH (May 7, 2008)

http://z3.invisionfree.com/The_Bell_Tree/i...showtopic=21315

We got three last night... I'll get the other one.

http://z3.invisionfree.com/The_Bell_Tree/i...&#entry13925691

Yup, he's definetly voting for Lucas.


----------



## Mino (May 7, 2008)

Those are hilarious.

I love reading the descriptions.


----------



## Micah (May 8, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...view=getnewpost


----------



## Micah (May 9, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...view=getnewpost


----------



## Micah (May 11, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...view=getnewpost


----------



## Micah (May 11, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...view=getnewpost


----------



## Kyle (May 11, 2008)

Staff is bad at their job.


----------



## Bulerias (May 11, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Staff is bad at their job.


 ...What?  I deleted them as soon as I logged on.


----------



## Kyle (May 11, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Theres been nude photos in my Ness or Lucas? thread for 4 days..


----------



## MGMT (May 11, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh really? Thanks for the tip..(JK)


----------



## MGMT (May 13, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13927026


----------



## Micah (May 13, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...view=getnewpost


----------



## JJH (May 19, 2008)

http://z3.invisionfree.com/The_Bell_Tree/i...showtopic=21384

Mortgage foreclosure= Bestest birthday present EVER


----------



## MGMT (May 21, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13928243

OMG look what this kid gave his mom for mothers' day...


----------



## TheGremp (May 22, 2008)

http://z3.invisionfree.com/The_Bell_Tree/i...showtopic=21404


----------



## Micah (May 25, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13928956


----------



## Jman (May 25, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13928956


 These bots are getting on my nerves. (and have been since they've started) Especially when they post that stuff.  >_<


----------



## Tyler (May 25, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Storm has us transferring to Zetaboards ASAP. Once that happens the bots should be gone.


----------



## MGMT (May 27, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...1440&st=0&#last

Why have we been getting so many of these lately?


----------



## Micah (May 27, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...&#entry13929306


----------



## Tyler (Jun 2, 2008)

I hear by announce this thread, fini!


----------

